# My Last House



## Lon (Sep 7, 2015)

This was my last house. Two bedroom two bath 1,800 sq ft. on a Golf Course. Sold in2014  for $310,000


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice, Lon. California?


----------



## Lon (Sep 7, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Nice, Lon. California?



Yes


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2015)

That would do me nicely...


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

Lon, I would have guessed about $400-450k.
I lived in Orange County/Santa Ana for a couple yrs 1969-71. Uncle was stationed at El Toro, which is gone now I hear.  Anyway, I've heard the price of houses is thru the roof. Forner boss paid $500k for his San Diego house in 1998 and it looks a lot like yours....slightly larger.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

This is my last home.  My little wife stands proudly at our door. I had a GI loan and second and third mortgages on it. Well worth it..... I thought about making it a bed and breakfast but couldn't get 'lectricity for a neon sign. Even thought about bringing in "tractor pulling contests" but that didn't pan out.


----------



## imp (Sep 7, 2015)

I guess our present house will be my last! Born in, grew up in, bought my folks' old bungalow outside Chicago, was there 30 years. Imagine the amount of accumulated stuff, half a life-time worth, which presented a difficult proposition to move, myself, all the way to Nevada! Lots of valuable stuff went out in the trash. The move took 4 trips, towing a 15-foot tandem trailer behind my trusty '65 Mercury Montclair. Moving the first time posed a difficult to make decision, but it was "yes".

Subsequent moves became common. Each perceived as the "last"! I have moved a total of 9 times. No more. I would love to post a pic of my last house, the present one, but then ya'all could find me!     

imp


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2015)

LOL yeah right ...we;d  all be turning up at your doorstep Imp  looking to be fed...poor lost SF souls looking for comfort and cake.. :wiggle::wiggle:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This is my last home.  My little wife stands proudly at our door. I had a GI loan and second and third mortgages on it. Well worth it..... I thought about making it a bed and breakfast but couldn't get 'lectricity for a neon sign. Even thought about bringing in "tractor pulling contests" but that didn't pan out.
> 
> View attachment 21166





lol nothing a lick of paint and a few nails wouldn't make into a palace...


----------



## Kadee (Sep 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This is my last home.  My little wife stands proudly at our door. I had a GI loan and second and third mortgages on it. Well worth it..... I thought about making it a bed and breakfast but couldn't get 'lectricity for a neon sign. Even thought about bringing in "tractor pulling contests" but that didn't pan out.
> 
> View attachment 21166


Jim that's what we call a renovators delight as a joke of course :laugh::laugh: However if the roof didn't leak and it has a wood stove to cook a meal , and have a bath in the tub in front of the fire that's all we need ..


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out the point of posting a photo of one's previous home. I could see if it was unusual or unique or weird but not when it's a typical suburban house.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

Uh....yep!  But surely you liked mine?


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Uh....yep!  But surely you liked mine?




Love your house, Jim! It's got character if not all the comforts.


----------



## Lon (Sep 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm trying to figure out the point of posting a photo of one's previous home. I could see if it was unusual or unique or weird but not when it's a typical suburban house.



It's interesting to me to see homes from different parts of the world and what they sell for & that's my point.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice house Lon, bet you're sorry you moved out of it!  My first house was small and simple, but we fell in love with it as newlyweds and cherished it.  My house now is modest too, but perfect for us, with a large back yard and a wildlife area behind us, it's heaven, wouldn't want to change a thing, plan to be here until my days run out. :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This is my last home.  My little wife stands proudly at our door. I had a GI loan and second and third mortgages on it. Well worth it..... I thought about making it a bed and breakfast but couldn't get 'lectricity for a neon sign. Even thought about bringing in "tractor pulling contests" but that didn't pan out.
> 
> View attachment 21166



The Mrs. was one lucky lady Jim, I could tell she loved the place.  Glad you didn't make it a Bed and Breakfast, you'd loose the cozy feel of your special love nest.


----------



## imp (Sep 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL yeah right ...we;d  all be turning up at your doorstep Imp  looking to be fed...poor lost SF souls looking for comfort and cake.. :wiggle::wiggle:



Now, now, facetious are  we? I had in mind someone less than happy with me, might want to do some face-to-face bickering! Everyone's invited! Fort Mohave, Arizona! We could all take a swim in this gorgeous Colorado River to cool off!     
imp


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 7, 2015)

My "last house" is my first house. A simple Cape Cod. Originally only one room finished upstairs. Now a 3BR, 1Bath.
It was a "starter" home when we bought it for 18,700. Paid it off about twenty years ago. Now its my "finisher" home. It served us well.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This is my last home.  My little wife stands proudly at our door. I had a GI loan and second and third mortgages on it. Well worth it..... I thought about making it a bed and breakfast but couldn't get 'lectricity for a neon sign. Even thought about bringing in "tractor pulling contests" but that didn't pan out.
> 
> View attachment 21166



Methinks I might detect some pictorial sarcasm here.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2015)

Funny thing is, Jim. That picture looks a little like the house we once lived in and over the years made into a livable home. :sentimental:


----------

